# Schwinn Rolling Rock Beer Mens Deluxe Cruiser Tank Bike Vintage B6 Phantom 1995



## tomsjack (Jun 26, 2020)

Schwinn Rolling Rock Beer Mens Deluxe Cruiser Tank Bike Vintage B6 Phantom 1995 On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Rolling-Rock-Beer-Mens-Deluxe-Cruiser-Tank-Bike-Vintage-B6-Phantom-1995/203027369386?


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 26, 2020)

From the description..." peeling chrome, paint chips, wheels wobble....only ridden 10 miles"...Oh joy, a real Schwinn quality bike!


----------

